# Kioti CK2510 HST



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

Does anyone here know what the error code B15-01 is for a Kioti CK2510HST. I already checked with the Kioti Techs and they don't know. Tractor will not start.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have no idea. What is the trouble you are having, if any, or is it just the code coming up?


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

Will not start. Got off the tractor shut it down came back and code b15-01 flashed on the hour meter. All fuses good all connections, relays good and battery has full charge. But still will not start. I checked the all position handles everything is in neutral.


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

Problem solved. Battery divider for the plates were cracked and caused a back flow short into the Starter solenoid and burned the starter armature. So now we know what code b15-01 is. Tractor runs fine now.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well isn't that something! Thanks for sharing, as it seems difficult to find any of the codes!


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

on the Kioti hour meter when you turn it on it will flash codes if there is a problem. I have all the codes for Kioti. I downloaded the shop technician service repair manual.


----------



## Cathy Rider (May 22, 2021)

Randyphoenix said:


> on the Kioti hour meter when you turn it on it will flash codes if there is a problem. I have all the codes for Kioti. I downloaded the shop technician service repair manual.


What does error code 1669 mean?


----------

